# Greeting from Kabul



## Khushal Khan Khattak (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello I introduce. I am Khushal Khan Khattak from Kabul. I marry girlfriend France very soon. Now I holiday Millton Keynes England. It is very beautiful.

When I live France can I come Spain? Can I get job? I am fully qualify Turkoman carpet weaver. I play the Zerbagali very good. I speak fluent Pashto, Dari and Baluchi. And my English was perfic.

Thank you very much indeed.

Free vinegar is sweeter than honey (Afghan saying).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Khushal Khan Khattak said:


> Hello I introduce. I am Khushal Khan Khattak from Kabul. I marry girlfriend France very soon. Now I holiday Millton Keynes England. It is very beautiful.
> 
> When I live France can I come Spain? Can I get job? I am fully qualify Turkoman carpet weaver. I play the Zerbagali very good. I speak fluent Pashto, Dari and Baluchi. And my English was perfic.
> 
> ...


welcome!

wow that's very complicated

I have no idea if a non EU citizen married to a French citizen has the right to work in Spain - the best thing would be to ask at your embassy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

How lovely a holiday in Milton Keynes. Did you book it through Thomas Cook?
What do you like best about the place? Why MK and not Paris or Barcelona?
Maiden


----------



## Khushal Khan Khattak (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you so kindly. I have visit Blotchley park. It is beautiful thank you. Mather my girl live in Milton Keynes. I want to go to Paris soon. Who is Thomas Cook?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its 1st April today YAY!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am so glad you are enjoying your time in England, perhaps you should weave a magic carpet and take a day trip to Paris... save all those airfares.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its 1st April today YAY!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx




Aww Jo I was enjoying myself


----------



## Khushal Khan Khattak (Apr 1, 2010)

I am so sorry. I am not understanding.

Mrs Maiden I have visa for England tourist. How to go to Barcelona? Is it beautiful?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Why am I concerned that someone with the initials KKK who thinks that Milton Keynes is beautiful comes on here on April fools day? I just don't know. 


PS, are you a Pashtun warrior?


----------



## Khushal Khan Khattak (Apr 1, 2010)

I am پښتون Pashto carpet weaver and player of Zerbagali. I hope teach Zerbagali play.

I marry Pashto wives already in Gilgit territory. Is this problem?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Khushal Khan Khattak said:


> I am پښتون Pashto carpet weaver and player of Zerbagali. I hope teach Zerbagali play.
> 
> I marry Pashto wives already in Gilgit territory. Is this problem?


The French are pretty broad-minded, but I think you might have some difficulties with your visa application if you are already married. How many wives do you have? Is the Zerbagali the only instrument you can play?


----------



## Khushal Khan Khattak (Apr 1, 2010)

Under Islam I have four wives thank you. I play very beautiful rubab.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Khushal Khan Khattak said:


> Under Islam I have four wives thank you. I play very beautiful rubab.



well under EU law you're only allowed one at a time, so its unlikely you'll be able to be an EU resident if you "marry" your French lady

jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

aww

& there was me trying to be helpful and all


----------



## Khushal Khan Khattak (Apr 1, 2010)

French girlfriend she very beautiful but Pashto wifes ugly old. I divorce very quick.

Now I am Milton Keynes I see many beautiful girls too.

Thank you for help you are so kind to me. Have a nice day.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Khushal Khan Khattak said:


> French girlfriend she very beautiful but Pashto wifes ugly old. I divorce very quick.
> 
> Now I am Milton Keynes I see many beautiful girls too.
> 
> Thank you for help you are so kind to me. Have a nice day.


I used to live near Milton Keynes


it's horrible


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

> French girlfriend she very beautiful but Pashto wifes ugly old. I divorce very quick.
> 
> Now I am Milton Keynes I see many beautiful girls too.
> 
> Thank you for help you are so kind to me. Have a nice day.


You too, Mr. Khattak. Enjoy what's left of April 1st in exciting Milton Keynes!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Khushal Khan Khattak said:


> I am so sorry. I am not understanding.
> 
> Mrs Maiden I have visa for England tourist. How to go to Barcelona? Is it beautiful?




Yes Barcelona is very beautiful, I once knew a waiter from there he worked in a hotel in the UK.

Mrs and Maiden don't go together


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes Barcelona is very beautiful, I once knew a waiter from there he worked in a hotel in the UK.


Oh I knew him! Manuel! 

jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oh I knew him! Manuel!
> 
> jo xxx




Yes Manuel I think he stole all our hearts


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Wow, what a coincidence... I knew him too. He had a lovely hamster.



A dreadful boss tho!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes Barcelona is very beautiful, I once knew a waiter from there he worked in a hotel in the UK.
> 
> Mrs and Maiden don't go together



_Mrs and Maiden don't go together_

was this waiter called Manuel by any chance? 


¿Qué?


----------



## Khushal Khan Khattak (Apr 1, 2010)

Maiden she have beautiful blond hairs. Will you marry me please?

Sir SteveHall thank you for advice. I go Hempstead tomorrow. It is very quiet peaceful here.

Thank you for be very kind to me and help.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Khushal Khan Khattak said:


> Maiden she have beautiful blond hairs. Will you marry me please?
> 
> Sir SteveHall thank you for advice. I go Hempstead tomorrow. It is very quiet peaceful here.
> 
> Thank you for be very kind to me and help.




Yes I will marry you but only if I am number 1 wife.. but there is no way I will go to MK for my honeymoon


----------



## Khushal Khan Khattak (Apr 1, 2010)

You Number One for me Miss Maiden. I hope can come Kabul for honeymoon it is very beautiful same you.

I am sorry Sir Hall I not understand your words. Are you from Milton Keynes?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

I am reliably informed by Mr. KKK that he was having a bit of an April 1st giggle. He would like to thank everyone here for participating. 

He would also like to apologise to Milton Keynes on Steve Hall's behalf, to Spanish waiters everywhere, and for stringing Maiden along with hopes of a Kabul wedding and honeymoon. However he is certain that Sue Barker's lookalike must receive proposals of marriage daily, so will not be too disappointed.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

frogblogger said:


> I am reliably informed by Mr. KKK that he was having a bit of an April 1st giggle. He would like to thank everyone here for participating.
> 
> He would also like to apologise to Milton Keynes on Steve Hall's behalf, to Spanish waiters everywhere, and for stringing Maiden along with hopes of a Kabul wedding and honeymoon. However he is certain that Sue Barker's lookalike must receive proposals of marriage daily, so will not be too disappointed.



You deserve an infraction for that!!!!!!!!!!! :boxing::boxing::boxing:

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

jojo said:


> You deserve an infraction for that!!!!!!!!!!! :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Jo xxx


Bows head in shame

:rofl:


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Jojo will be able to explain all things medical
> 
> Xtreme is a wonderful example of all things Welsh.
> 
> ...


Steve give the man a break...he has 4 wives (nagging in quadrophonic sound)..... that means 4 mother-in-laws(there is not enough painkillers in the world to deal with that headache)


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Rather like these Balloons to Save Sagging Bridge; Beckham Transfers to Pori | News | YLE Uutiset | yle.fi


----------

